# What would you buy first with $200-300?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys,
My girlfriend has said that she wants to get me something for my car for my birthday. She wants to spend about 2 to 3 hundred bucks. So, I'm trying to think what I should have her get. I don't want to get a CAI because someday I hope to get either a supercharger or a turbo charger so I may have to take that off, but what besides that would you get if you were going to spend 200-300 bucks? It could be something like a performance tachometer or something more functional and performance based. Opinions?
Thanks,
Fletch


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

WTF performance tach?

Get a JWT pp-charger.
You could get some springs, or other little suspension parts.
Also you could look into getting a plenum.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

put it towards headers. if you supercharge you can still keep them.

edit: this is assuming you of course already have an exhaust


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hotchkis sways, although I have heard better things about the 350evo sways. www.350evo.com


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> WTF performance tach?
> 
> Get a JWT pp-charger.
> You could get some springs, or other little suspension parts.
> Also you could look into getting a plenum.


You know what I mean by performance tach. A dash mounted after market tach. Sorry to offend you by saying "performance."


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> You know what I mean by performance tach. A dash mounted after market tach. Sorry to offend you by saying "performance."


There is no need in ever having one of those in your car. The stock tachometer is more then you will ever need. Your car isn't a drag car and it isn't an al out race car it is a street car and will never require the use of said "tach". Invest your money in go parts not parts that give the appearance of speed.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Invest your money in go parts not parts that give the appearance of speed.


Werd :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> You know what I mean by performance tach. A dash mounted after market tach. Sorry to offend you by saying "performance."



Why the heck do you feel the need for 2 tachs?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

I see it all the time on Honduhs. I can understand adding a shift light, but twin tachs seems like a waste of time, money, and space. IMO


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Sterling2000 said:


> I see it all the time on Honduhs. I can understand adding a shift light, but twin tachs seems like a waste of time, money, and space. IMO


350Zs have a shift light stock.


----------



## slow350 (Jan 12, 2005)

Cold air intake


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

slow350 said:


> Cold air intake


First mod should alwasy be a intake. :thumbup:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> First mod should alwasy be a intake. :thumbup:


Aftermarket intake on the Z33 doesn't add much if any power. I would start investing in suspension.... or maybe save the money for tires. You might have the tire feathering issue.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

3-fity said:


> Aftermarket intake on the Z33 doesn't add much if any power. I would start investing in suspension.... or maybe save the money for tires. You might have the tire feathering issue.


True on the Z33 but in theory more air going in (intake) needs more air going out (exhaust). These are the basic of any person who wants more hp.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id get a decent seat+rails

but i drive a sentra


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I already thought about an intake but I'm trying not to buy anything I'm going to replace later when I further mod the engine. Since I plan on either getting a SC or a TT kit eventually I'm not gonna buy an intake yet. I'm trying to think of things in this price range that I can get that will carry over. I like the idea of doing the suspension, but can you guys give your opinions on which setups you would go with and the cost? Sorry about the tach thing earlier, I'm just throwing things out there and I can't think of many things performance wise that cost in that range that won't have to come off when I turbo/SC it. I was thinking maybe a seat of some kind but that's kind of moving out of the price range again. I would really like to do the suspension though, so throw out your opinions. Thanks again,
Fletch


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Koni makes good struts and shocks. All my friends are using a certain aftermarket spring, but off the top of my head I can't remember it. I will find out tomorrow and post it. Also Hotchkis sways are really good.


----------



## cra Z (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd do a set of pulleys, most likley unorthodox. you'll see a definate power increase all through out the rpm range. Just remember you have them when you do that supercharger.


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

NickZac said:


> put it towards headers. if you supercharge you can still keep them.
> 
> edit: this is assuming you of course already have an exhaust


Yes what NickZac said. Headers all the way. It might be a little out the price range, but see what you can do..


----------



## fullsize_fun (Dec 26, 2004)

well are there any cam kits out yet and if so how much would that run?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

fullsize_fun said:


> well are there any cam kits out yet and if so how much would that run?


In the 1000+ range. Crawford is about to have their cams complete. There are several others out right now but cams are not cheap.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NISMO makes cams of course which are very expensive but NISMO cams yield a decently nice high end gain and no low end loss (least on the QR it does). Also, IIRC the 350 NISMO cams do not need any upgrades to be ran.
AEBS will make cams that will prettymuch as aggressive as you please. Mind you at some point, you will need other engine parts to run them.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> NISMO makes cams of course which are very expensive but NISMO cams yield a decently nice high end gain and no low end loss.


I would wait to see what Crawford is going to put out. They now have the most aggresive street cam in a 350Z. Within the next few weeks it sounds like they will be in the final development stages. Expect gains that far exceed what Nismo offers. Also so far dyno testing has shown the Nismo cams are not very good.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

There is no doubt. Crawford makes a badass product. I currently have the JWT cams in mine, and I really like em. I will be interesting to see what Crawford releases though.

On Topic: Spend your cash on sway bars man. Its a good bank vs buck mod.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I would wait to see what Crawford is going to put out. They now have the most aggresive street cam in a 350Z. Within the next few weeks it sounds like they will be in the final development stages. Expect gains that far exceed what Nismo offers. Also so far dyno testing has shown the Nismo cams are not very good.


I am sure the Crawford yield higher gains and possibly cost less. I posted the NISMO just to establish that they exist. I like NISMO products because they are reliable and well built as a general rule. But, most of their products dont push the envelope and are rather pricey. The JWT cams are probably more aggresive than the NISMO for the VQ. For the QR the differences are minimal so I went with the NISMO cams.

Do you know if the Crawfords maintain low end torque though and will they require any ECU ajustments?






3-fity said:


> On Topic: Spend your cash on sway bars man. Its a good bank vs buck mod.


Without a shadow of a doubt.
I saw a good sale recently too 
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=153_261_403&products_id=38


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I am sure the Crawford yield higher gains and possibly cost less. I posted the NISMO just to establish that they exist. I like NISMO products because they are reliable and well built as a general rule. But, most of their products dont push the envelope and are rather pricey. The JWT cams are probably more aggresive than the NISMO for the VQ. For the QR the differences are minimal so I went with the NISMO cams.
> 
> Do you know if the Crawfords maintain low end torque though and will they require any ECU ajustments?
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm definitely thinking either the sways or the pulleys right now. Maybe I can get my girlfriend to buy one and I'll match her and get the other, :thumbup: .


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> Yep, I'm definitely thinking either the sways or the pulleys right now. Maybe I can get my girlfriend to buy one and I'll match her and get the other, :thumbup: .


Dont ya just love it. Some guys nag their girlfriends for sex, we nag our girlfriends for aftermarket parts. :crazy:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt.
> I saw a good sale recently too
> http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=153_261_403&products_id=38



Even better sways for a bunch less http://www.350evo.com/catalog/produ...d/149?osCsid=695b92105ec565d5107b99660a54f029


----------



## ntegravtec (Mar 30, 2005)

If you're going to go with suspension mods later on, I would personally go with the TEIN Type Flex damper. You can use the EFDC unit for adjustability....

But, you did say that your gf only had about 2-300. Perhaps upgrade the sway bars to adjustable ones?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

ntegravtec said:


> If you're going to go with suspension mods later on, I would personally go with the TEIN Type Flex damper. You can use the EFDC unit for adjustability....
> 
> But, you did say that your gf only had about 2-300. Perhaps upgrade the sway bars to adjustable ones?


To late. Also read the posts before yours. And make sure you know what you are suggesting.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> To late. Also read the posts before yours. And make sure you know what you are suggesting.


JAMESZ, Lighten up.


----------



## ntegravtec (Mar 30, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> And make sure you know what you are suggesting.


Are you referring to the Teins? What's not to know about them? Tein tells you everything you need to know about them at their site.. it's not a cheap component, but they definitely work really well

Tein Type Flex


----------

